# X Fi Titanium - Treiber lässt sich nicht installieren



## duff (6. Dezember 2008)

*X Fi Titanium - Treiber lässt sich nicht installieren*

Hallo,

nachdem ich meine "XFI Musik" über den Lieferanten wegen eines Defektes reklamieren musste, habe ich die "XFI Titanium Bulk" erworben.
Evt sind noch alte treiberreste vorhanden (jedoch nicht unter systemsteuerung -> software, aber in der registry - Mit "Driver sweeper" aufgeräumt)

Nach dem Einbau der Soundkarte will der PC/ Windows die Karte bzw den treiber installieren.
-> menü manuell abgebrochen

Den einzelnen, neuesten Treiber der Creative HP konnte ich nicht installieren 
-> fehler: alte solftware gefunden... insatallationsabbruch-> Neustart -> ...
warte somit nicht installiert/ erkannt.

Installation durch die originale Installations CD der Creative Titanium Karte wurde eingelegt - komplette software inc. treiber erfolgreich installiert (inerhalb des Insallalationsmenü wurde die karte richtig erkannt) ->updates erfolgreich install.!

Trotzdem wird bei jedem Neustart ein Treiber gesucht 
- die Karte wird nicht in der Systemsteuerung erkannt. 
Es befindet sich eine unbekannte Audio Karte im Geräte Manager.

ratlos...


----------



## orca113 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: X Fi Titanium - Treiber lässt sich nicht installieren*

Da ist bei dir sicher irgendwas mit einem onboardsoundchip. Hast du den im Bios deaktiviert?


----------



## ShadowAlien (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: X Fi Titanium - Treiber lässt sich nicht installieren*

Aber die installierte Software wird jetzt in der Systemsteuerung unter Software angezeigt? (vermute mal, dass du xp nutzt)

Evtl mal per Gerätemanager den Treiber deinstallieren und den neuen installieren.


----------



## duff (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: X Fi Titanium - Treiber lässt sich nicht installieren*

onboard sound ist deaktiviert! 




ShadowAlien schrieb:


> Aber die installierte Software wird jetzt in der Systemsteuerung unter Software angezeigt? (vermute mal, dass du xp nutzt)



Ja die Software wurde angezeigt - konnte jedoch nichts starten oder einstellen, da keine karte erkannt wird. (habe inzwischen durch eine systemwiederherstellung den rechner in den ausgangszustand zurückgesetzt)




ShadowAlien schrieb:


> Evtl mal per Gerätemanager den Treiber deinstallieren und den neuen installieren.



im gerätemanager ist kein soundtreiber installiert - oder sehe ich das flasch? siehe bild


----------



## THC-hArDcOrE (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: X Fi Titanium - Treiber lässt sich nicht installieren*

deinstalliere alle geräte im audio, video, gameecontroller 

das unbekannte gerät im gerätemanager deinstallieren. und dann den x-fi treiber installieren. 
damit geht es meistens. die karte darf vor der installation nicht im gerätemanager stehen. 
sonst erkennt der treiber die karte nicht.


----------



## duff (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: X Fi Titanium - Treiber lässt sich nicht installieren*



THC-hArDcOrE schrieb:


> deinstalliere alle geräte im audio, video, gameecontroller
> 
> das unbekannte gerät im gerätemanager deinstallieren. und dann den x-fi treiber installieren.
> 
> .



klappt nicht - selber fehler - "setup hat eine aktuellere version audiotreiber auf ihrem system gefunden"

die vorhanden geräte unter "audio, video, gameecontroller " lassen sich nicht deinstallieren 
es stehen nur "treiber aktualisieren" "eigenschaften" u "nach geänderter hardware suchen" zur verfügung....


----------



## THC-hArDcOrE (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: X Fi Titanium - Treiber lässt sich nicht installieren*

lol das ist aber komisch....


normal kann man die Geräte deinstallieren. XP/Vista


----------



## duff (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: X Fi Titanium - Treiber lässt sich nicht installieren*

sorry für die späte antwort - siehe bild


----------



## duff (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: X Fi Titanium - Treiber lässt sich nicht installieren*

*Schade, dass niemand helfen konnte/ wollte - problem konnte durch den Creative Support behoben werden:*


Die Karte die Sie haben ist eine Bulk Version der Karte.  

Wir bieten nur  eine volle Unterstuetztung fuer Retail Produkte an.

Bulk Produkte und die  dazugehoerige Software sind spezifisch anders als 
Retail Produkte.
Der  erste Ansprechpartner fuer technische Unterstuetzung waere der  
Systemintegrator oder Haendler da wir keinerlei technische  Informationen
über diese Produkte besitzen.

Wir koennen nur generelles  Troubleshooting fuer Bulk Produkte anbieten.

Versuchen Sie die Treiber  der Karte mit der folgenden Spezialmethode zu 
reinstallieren: 

-  Legen Sie Ihre Sound Blaster Installations-CD ein und brechen Sie die  
Installation ab (sollte diese automatisch starten)

- Öffnen und  Durchsuchen Sie die CD mithilfe des Windows Explorers und 
gehen Sie zu  "D:\Audio\Sprache\Drivers" ( "D" steht hier für Ihr 
CD-ROM-Laufwerk und  "Sprache" für die gewünschte Sprache)

 - Doppelklicken Sie auf die Datei  "CTZAPXX.EXE" um diese zu starten 
(bei neueren Karten auch  "SETUP.EXE")

- Wählen Sie "Driver Uninstallation" sowie "Delete all  shared Creative 
audio driver files" und bestätigen Sie mit "OK".

 -  Starten Sie Ihren Rechner anschließend neu. 

 - Lassen Sie die Sound  Blaster Installations-CD mittels Autorun starten


 - Folgen Sie nun  den Bildschirmanweisungen um die Treiber wieder zu 
installieren


----------



## Feierschwein (9. April 2010)

*AW: X Fi Titanium - Treiber lässt sich nicht installieren*

Wow danke für die Info. Ich suche auch einen Uninstaller weil meine Probleme macht. Werde das heute mal so wie in der Anleitung ausprobieren


----------

